# choking



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Can you go into greater detail? Like on a lead?


----------



## cjm40 (Jan 8, 2013)

Early this morning she woke me up like she was 
choking on something and she wanted to throw up
I know she bites on her feet and I didn't know if 
it could have been a fur ball


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It may be reverse sneezing - sounds dreadful and very like choking but is generally harmless. I think there are some videos on youtube that you can check your poodle's symptoms against.


----------



## cjm40 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you..I'll check on you tube.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Paw chewing and reverse sneezing are both symptoms of allergies..... do check out the utube videos!
My Molly reverse sneezes when her allergies act up (environmental) benadryl takes care of it for us!
A vet visit should be made if it is a more than occasional occurrence. Good luck finding a cause!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Paw chewing and reverse sneezing are both symptoms of allergies..... do check out the utube videos!
My Molly reverse sneezes when her allergies act up (environmental) benadryl takes care of it for us!
A vet visit should be made if it is a more than occasional occurrence. Good luck find a cause!


----------



## cjm40 (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you give your baby benedryl everyday?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I bet FJM has it right. Reverse sneezing sounds horrible. Swizzle did it and I rushed him to the vet for an emergency appointment. The vet was so sweet to me my emergency was a simple sneeze. Swizzle is two and he has done this about three times. Even though I know it is a sneeze it still freaks me out (but I act calm for Swizzle).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CJM...... When pollen is bad I put Molly on Benadryl....the reccommended dose is 1mg per lb but in severe cases it can be doubled Molly weighs 10lbs so I give her 1 tablet (25mg) 2-3 times a day, when she is itchy, and her eyes are watering, and she's sneezing! I would ask your vet 1st before you give your pup any meds!!!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

cjm40 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with their toy poodle getting choked?


Yes, GiGi will choke sometimes on food and treats and sometimes in the middle of the night when I haven't given her food or treats. I usually pat her back and watch until she stops to make sure she hasn't gotten something lodged in her throat. I don't know if she just can't chew properly or if she is eating too fast. She also does this little burping sound after she eats or drinks as well. She does put her foot in her mouth like a child would put their finger in their mouth but dosen't seem to lick them to death like Sasha does. Strange little dog. I do know she does not have allergies, Sasha has allergies and there is a big difference.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Coughing (kennel cough) sounds like that too. Dog coughing doesn't sound the same as human coughing, it's more like retching.


----------

